# Besoin de conseils pour changer le lecteur CD/DVD MacBookPro



## Husker (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un MacBook Pro (Core2Duo 2.2ghz) et mon lecteur m'a laché depuis plusieurs semaines. Chaque jour, je me dis qu'en me levant, il repartira mais aujourd'hui je me suis fais à l'idée qu'il a rendu l'âme.  Il "recrache" tous les cd/dvd sans exception et ça me stresse de ne plus pouvoir (si besoin) effectuer une restauration de Leopard. Ma garantie est périmée donc je voudrai me lancer et changer moi même le lecteur. J'ai trouvé des lecteurs pour MacBook Pro abordables sur Ebay mais ne suis pas sur de la compatibilité. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Lien Ebay : http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/Apple-MacBo...hash=item400003598147&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Tout ce que je sais sur mon lecteur, c'est ces lettres et chiffres qui ne me parlent pas : *HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GSA-S10N*

ps : J'ai switcher il y a pas si longtemps et sur PC, j'avais l'habitude de monter/démonter les pièces (même si le cas que je vous présente est totalement différent) et je suis un ancien adepte de l'overclocking. Enfin, juste pour vous dire que je sais que je prend des risques et que si je craque c'est pour ma poire. 

(Et au fait, c'est mon 1er post sur le Forum de MacGeneration, alors mes salutations à tous ! Désolé de pas me présenter mieux que ça. Et puis aussi merci pour tout ce que vous faites, toussa toussa )


----------



## stefprod (19 Novembre 2008)

voila le lien pour le démontage http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/


----------

